# Keeping Weeds out of Flower bed



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

We just bought our first home. We have pool in the back yard and a large flower bed around the perimeter of the pool with a few palm trees and other misc plants (have no idea what they are). With spring approching I want to stay on top of the weeds before they get out of hand. Is there anything I can spray or put down to help kill the weeds and not the other plants?? Or is it just one of things that you have to get out there and pull em every week or so??


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

If you find the majical product that will kill weeds and does not kill flowers let me know because my back hurts from landscaping duty. :biggrin:


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Mulch, a lot...


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

there are a number of products on the market. You need a preemergent.
a pre-m is what you find in most weed/feed products.
check with john deere ls/lesco. they should have something in a granual form you can sprinkle in the garden.
castaway300


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

goggle "preemergent for my garden"


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

get a stirrup hoe or often called a hoop hoe.
all you do is scrape the ground with it maybe an inch below the surface .
no bending, no pulling, the roots say in the ground and if you leave the clippings...in few days you won't even see them.
if the ground is too wet....the mud sticks, or too dry...the blade just scrapes over the surface....but you time it right and it's almost fun.

then like rvj said...Mulch, a lot

there's reeally no need for chemicals


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

There is also a weed fabric that you can put down and mulch over. It works pretty good for the first few years especially in established plant beds that aren't disturbed/replanted much. Not too good in flower beds where you replant/cut holes in the fabric every year. NOTHING will keep nut grass from growing through it. I've seen it growing through an asphalt drive.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just keep mulch down about every six months. I use the red bark mulch that is cheapest because I use about 16 bags per mulching and it works great. A few weeds come up but I would rather pull a few rather than a whole garbage can full. And after the weed pulling it is :cheers: :30


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

A couple of years ago I bought a roll of landscape fabric from Sams. It was heavier duty than many of the other places and fairly reasonable on price.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If you have cobble, no plants, dig out all of the cobble, put down roofing shingles, and put cobble on top of shingles.

This keeps weeds from growing up through the cobble and keeps the cobble from sinking into the dirt and having to be dug out and washed every year.


----------

